# 76ers Depth Chart



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What do you think it'll look like at the beginning of the year, assuming that everyone other than Todd MacCulloch is healthy?

PG: Allen Iverson...Willie Green...Kevin Ollie
SG: Aaron McKie...Andre Iguodala...John Salmons...Greg Buckner
SF: Glenn Robinson...Corliss Williamson...Kyle Korver...Kedrick Brown
PF: Kenny Thomas...Brian Skinner
C: Samuel Dalembert...Marc Jackson

I think they have a really nice roster, and could go as high as the 3rd seed in the East.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Willie Green is the starting SG..

I also think they can be as high as the 3rd seed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess that means that Buckner and Kedrick Brown IR along with Todd MacCulloch or Kevin Ollie. 

Hopefully John Salmons will get some consistent minutes out there this year.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A possible rotation ...

PG: Iverson (30), Ollie (10), Green (8)
SG: Green (16), Iguodala (14), Iverson (10), McKie (8)
SF: Robinson (26), Williamson (10), McKie (6), Igoudala (6)
PF: Thomas (36), Skinner (12)
C: Dalembert (30), Skinner (10), Jackson (8)

It completely leaves Salmons and Korver out of the mix, but I don't really know where they play consistently. I suppose Salmons could take the minutes I gave to Ollie and Green at PG. Robinson and McKie also take a major minutes dive.

This is already a ten man rotation, and it's tough to fit everyone in. I could easily see you guys pulling a Memphis, where most where lots of people play but none (except Iverson) log major minutes.

However, it is possible to go with a slimmer eight man group ...

PG: Iverson (40), Green (8)
SG: Green (20), McKie (16), Iguodala (12)
SF: Robinson (24), Iguodala (12), McKie (12)
PF: Thomas (36), Williamson (12)
C: Dalembert (30), Skinner (18)

Same basic idea, but bumping Jackson and Ollie completely out. This one also increases McKie's minutes and makes Iverson exclusively a PG. Still have no Salmons or Korver (or Buckner or Brown for that matter). There has to be a way to work Salmons in there, because I'm certain he'll get minutes. Let me give it one more shot ...

PG: Iverson (40), Salmons (8)
SG: Green (20), Iguodala (12), McKie (8), Salmons (8)
SF: Robinson (24), Iguodala (12), McKie (12)
PF: Thomas (36), Williamson (12)
C: Dalembert (30), Skinner (18)

Ah ha -- the trick here is to cut down McKie's minutes slightly and to give all of Green's PG minutes to Salmons. Most everything else stayed about the same though. Still doesn't seem like enough minutes for a couple guys (Salmons, Robinson), but you can never get these things perfect.

There you go, me rambling on a bit about possible rotations. I'm sure I've got something really off somewhere in there, but it's good enough for now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was about to say MJG. Iverson only getting 30 minutes a game. He would have bodyslammed Jim O'Brien by then.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Willie Green is the starting SG..
> 
> I also think they can be as high as the 3rd seed.


Wow, really? If I were Jim O'Brien, I would go with McKie's outside shooting and leadership over Willie Green.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Wow, really? If I were Jim O'Brien, I would go with McKie's outside shooting and leadership over Willie Green.


As it is right now, McKie can't physically handle more than 18 minutes a night. He's always been better coming off the bench.

I want Salmons to play, but it looks like he's the odd man out in any situation you look at. He should definitely be ahead of guys like Korver, Buckner, McKie, and even Iguodala. I just have this feeling Salmons is going to end up leaving the Sixers (via trade or free agency) and be one of those solid roleplayers on a championship team.

I think when he's on the floor, the Sixers should use him a lot like the Pistons used Tayshaun Prince.

Best case scenario for the Sixers would be to move Big Dog for some more reserve size, to get more of these guys who deserve to play some time.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

When did they pick up Williamson?? I totally missed that.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I was about to say MJG. Iverson only getting 30 minutes a game. He would have bodyslammed Jim O'Brien by then.


In the first one I had him getting 10 at SG at well. Considering the lack of quality PGs and the depth of swingmen though, I figured it'd be best if he just spent the whole game at point -- thus the straight 40 there in my second and third.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> When did they pick up Williamson?? I totally missed that.


Bout a week ago

Corliss Williamson 
for
Amal McKasil and Derrick Coleman

I though Iggy would start over Robinson


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I though Iggy would start over Robinson


Iggy's going to be brought around slowly, he might be ready to play now, but he's going to have to earn his minutes. With the things he has to work on, I don't think there's anyway he should start.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You start Iggy over Big Dog and you are going to have lockerroom problems with Glenn Robinson.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I just hope Iguodala receive a lot of minutes ans hsow can he can do


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

There is no way Korver isnt used. He was asked for in so many trades and the team didnt bite. The backlash the team would receive for not playing him after they kept turning down team for Korver would be bad just plain bad


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Iguodala should be playing SF, and hopefully starting soon. They need to get Robinson the hell out of there.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Looking at our depth chart, it seems we really do have a lot of depth. So for the first few weeks of the season, I am expecting O'Brein to test out all sorts of lineups, to see what fits.

Ideally we would like to use all of our players strengths, but this is going to be tough. There are only so many minutes that are available for Greene to exhibit his scoring ability, Andre to showcase his athleticism and defensive talent, and for Kyle to show his unbelievable shooting touch. Then you factor in Aaron, who Id probably rather have sit the bench, but it will be tough to do that when we pay him so much.

I would really like to get rid of Big Dog. I wish we could just wipe him out or have him retire. I know he has the potential to be a good player, and we have seen him play well, but with the system we have set, I dont think he can flourish. He needs to be in for extensive minutes, putting up a quiet 20 points. But we dont have those minutes to give him when we have this talent rotting on the bench.

I think early on we will be able to see guys that will fall from the rotation, I am hoping its Aaron, but they may want to give him somewhat of a trade stock (which is going to be tough) just for a future deal.

The only spot where our depth might not hurt us in the frontcourt, althought Shaq has moved to the East, I still think the Eastern Conference has an average weaker frontcourt for a team, therefore our lack of a star there wont kill us.

My hopes are that O'Brein will be able to realize matchups prior to the game, and base minutes on that. Against a team that has a solid inside defense, we will want Korver getting lots of minutes, so that he can stretch that defense. Meanwhile Andres athleticism will be useful against a slow team or a team that over commits. 

Those are my basic thoughts for now.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> There is no way Korver isnt used. He was asked for in so many trades and the team didnt bite. The backlash the team would receive for not playing him after they kept turning down team for Korver would be bad just plain bad


The problem is, where does he gets his minutes? Or more specifically, who does he take them from? There's 5-6 solid players competing for the swing positions on the team; either everyone plays around 18-20 MPG, or someone is going to be left out.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> The problem is, where does he gets his minutes? Or more specifically, who does he take them from? There's 5-6 solid players competing for the swing positions on the team; either everyone plays around 18-20 MPG, or someone is going to be left out.


Thats the thing. Obie has already stated that his 3 point shooting will be utlizied so I honestly think that he will take about half of Aaron McKie's 20-25 mins a game


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I would like to see AI-IGGY-Robinson

That auto Offense


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> I would like to see AI-IGGY-Robinson
> 
> That auto Offense


Iggy's nowhere near the scorer Willie Green is right now. I like Iggy a lot, and think he's going to eventually be a superstar, but right now he's a roleplayer.

I think by the time we're at the mid-way point of the season people on BBB.net are going to be really loving Willie Green. He seems to be the forgotten man with fans with everything else going on with the Sixers this offseason.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Iggy's nowhere near the scorer Willie Green is right now. I like Iggy a lot, and think he's going to eventually be a superstar, but right now he's a roleplayer.


Don't you need a roleplayer (like Iggy or Mckie) on the court with AI and Robinson? How does Green's defense compare to Iggy's? You'll want to put your best defender into that third perimeter spot, not your best scorer.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you need a roleplayer (like Iggy or Mckie) on the court with AI and Robinson? How does Green's defense compare to Iggy's? You'll want to put your best defender into that third perimeter spot, not your best scorer.


Ahh thats the thing about Green. He plays defense like his life depended on it. Thats the part of his game I like more than his ability to score. He hates getting beat and or scored on and hes very very physical from the guard spot


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm Iguodala's biggest fan, and even I don't think there's anyway he should be getting more than 12-15 minutes a game playing for a team contending for a division title. Philly's right, I mean Iggy has potential out the wazoo but he still has a loooong ways to go and he is just a roleplayer.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Hopefully John Salmons will get some consistent minutes out there this year.


I hope so too. He's got a lot of talent.


----------

